
Bytes - tobihrbr
https://bytes.gq/
======
gus_massa
Usually it's better to submit something more specific. I prefer a blog post.
You previously submitted [https://meta.ga/](https://meta.ga/) It looks nice.
Some ideas:

Try to write a blog post about it. What is the technology stack? Which
markdown versions does it support? Can you make a github flavored version?
Pastebin? What are the problems you had writing it? Can you add some UI
buttons like italics, bold, ...?

Can you add an initial example? Perhaps make a link from the blog post to an
editable version of it.

If you made this and you want feedback and reply question, try reading the
rules of "Show HN:"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

~~~
tobihrbr
Thanks! I'll do that next time.

Bytes.gq is just a litte project I have been working on. I thought other
people might appreciate it. I did not think anybody would like to know more
about it.

But thanks for the suggestion.

